# Mt Baker HWY 542



## CdCase123 (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone know how possible it would be to hitchhike this highway to the end of the highway to Mt Baker? To my understanding, Whatcom transit (bless it) can take me as far east as Kendall, WA. From there its pretty much straight forward to Artist Point. I'm assuming the traffic in this area would be hitchhiker friendly, but im just wondering as to the amount of traffic? I really have my heart set for hiking the Galena chain lakes trail out there this summer, I just hope i can get out there. I've done this out to Mt Hood Timberline lodge under somewhat similar conditions, but I dont know if it was just luck that time


----------

